# playstation 2 bottle digging game!



## jlandcastle83 (Feb 14, 2007)

I know all you guys dont play video games or have a system but how cool would it be if a sony ps2 game (because thats the system i have)....came out with a game for bottle diggers!!! like privy diggin and sellin bottles....if u think this idea is rediculas .....than you tell me new englanders how depressing it is be no where even close to a privy when there is 2 feet a snow on the ground...so you could edge the itch by playing the game ......watch how many hits this post gets....who knows someone in sony!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 14, 2007)

sounds good i'd buy it!  great idea i have a ps2 also although i dont play it too often


----------



## digdug (Feb 14, 2007)

What a GREAT idea!   I used to drive to an arcade to play a video game called Dig Dug, which is similiar idea.  You dug for treasure, made sure to get out of way of cave ins, and you had someone/something chasing you all the time (I think it was the landowner) and you could time the cave in of dirt to hit them instead of you.    It wouldn't take much to change that game to a bottle digging game!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 14, 2007)

i played that game even though it was before my time    i knew your name sounded familiar


----------



## digdug (Feb 14, 2007)

I started digging for bottles a lot when I was in high school. The Dig Dug game was very popular at the time, and since I dug and my name was Doug, everyone started calling me Dig Dug.  I still have people calling me that after 27 years!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 14, 2007)

well thats an interesting and sort of humorous story! my name is just something i thought up on the spot when i was registering i now wish i had put alittle more thought into it at the time i didnt think it would be so addicting so i wasnt too worried about how my name sounded


----------



## jlandcastle83 (Feb 14, 2007)

I would love to be the designer of this game .....i would have it so that the evil archy!!!chases us away from digg sites so we hurry up and digg and chuck commons at them ...lol...what ya guys think


----------



## jlandcastle83 (Feb 14, 2007)

swizzle helped me with that idea its great!


----------



## tombstone (Feb 14, 2007)

Sounds fun.  Don't forget an underwater level for our scuba diving brothers (and sisters)


----------



## capsoda (Feb 15, 2007)

Yep, privy theif, bottle monster, underwater bottle monster, snowed in, secret super rare bitters hole...ect....ect...ect


----------



## jlandcastle83 (Feb 15, 2007)

see all these awesome ideas we would make a super cool game!......and it would sell like hot cakes!!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 15, 2007)

Sounds good but a limited audience. 
 You'd have to add graphic violence to really sell it. You know, getting shot by an enraged landowner, burried in a cave in, cutting your hand up on broken glass.
 Sex sells to so maybe a frolic with a farmers daughter (or son). I won't get into what those ballast bottle could be for.
 OK, too much info.
 Personally I'd like the "G" version.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 15, 2007)

well there will be graphic violence...the diggers will have shovels and probes....think about it how graphic is a 4'-6' steel rod with a handle? you could hit someone with the shovel too.....[][][]


----------



## tombstone (Feb 15, 2007)

how about this level: 

 Sun is setting over a field of knee high dry grass.  Bodies of bottle diggers impaled on thier probes form an obstacle course thorough which you must ride your four wheeler to find the super secret rare bitters hole...

 man i gotta get out and dig soon.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 15, 2007)

man i wish i had a good excuse why i am not out finding somewhere to dig......all you guys have the excuse that its frozen.....hey wait i know a good excuse....laziness[][][]

 i think we all have too much time on our hands to be thinking up such things.....[][]


----------



## jlandcastle83 (Feb 16, 2007)

oh man thats awesome we sure would create a awsome game....violence or no violence......


----------



## DiggerBryan (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm gonna have to say violence. I mean c'mon what's a video game without violence? Say maybe...throwing some junker bottles at police officers who are investigating a trespassing report or beating them with your shovel. [] I have sick mind I know...


----------



## capsoda (Feb 17, 2007)

You don't have to have attack type violence. Like I said before, why have bottle diggers attack anyone. All you need is a few cave ins, some privy and muck monsters, a bottle monster or two who tries to get and eat you treasures. There are plenty of ways to make it cool and exciting with out making the digger in to thugs.

 How about giant bottle bats that attack the diggers and try to cary off their prize posessions. Fight them of with a magic probe or golden shovel or maybe even a secret weapon like a scratcher or two.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Feb 17, 2007)

No ones trying to make the digger into thugs. I was kidding for the most part.


----------

